# Experience with Progressive snapshot



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Useless. They want you to drive like a grandma. It beeps at you if you do anything wrong like make hard stops. I had one on the Sonic before we sold it and every time I'd drive, it would go off at least twice, and I don't drive like a moron. I asked them for two others for the two other cars I had, and ended up not even plugging them in.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I view it as an invasion of my privacy. period.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have the Allstate version and it does get you on the hard braking. If your easy on the stops it does save some cash. I have 3 and save 29% on 1,20% on 1 and 0% on the Cruzzr.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

I used the snapshot with no issues, drove like I normally do, qualified for a discount
Regards
Roy


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah most people I know didn't get a discount from braking too hard. If you are somewhere people are in a non moving lane and jump into a 40 mph moving lane that you are in or frequently run red lights to cut you off in a shielded left turn light then it's not for you. If they can count the horn taps and access how angrily I blew it at the guy texting when the light is green then I'd also never get it. I'm still using USAA for my 2 cars banking and rental insurance.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I did it for a while. Knocked like $30/month off my insurance rates. It was fine for running errands or whatever. 

If I hit the brakes hard or went on a long or high speed trip, I would unplug the thing. It doesn't upload the results til you switch the car off. 

You do have to brake super gingerly though. 

There's no GPS, so I don't see it as a huge invasion of privacy, but to each his own. Onstar already tracks you anyway.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I did it when I had my trailblazer. I barely drove the thing so it worked perfect for me. Plus I did the snapshot during the summer so I was able to take my motorcycle most of the time. I saved 28%


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I did it and saved $30 something a month. I highly recommend this.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I did it for both of my cars. I saved the top amount: 30%. All that matters to Progressive is "Hard Braking" which is a mathematical equation regarding your stopping speed from your driving speed. If you stop short a lot, that translates to following others too closely, which would be big payoffs by Progressive if you were in a rear-end accident. 

They do allow for a few "hard brakes", as in every now and then you have to stop short due to other drivers bad driving techniques. 

The device beeps whenever you stop "hard", so you know what it is that brings your score lower at Progressive. You can also go online and view your driving report.

Overall, a very good experience for me!

If you have more than one car, you have to use the snap-shot device for each vehicle.

Do it! I feel good drivers should be rewarded.

Basically, just keep proper stopping distance between you and the car in front of you and you will do fine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My issue wasn't stopping distance but that person cutting you off then immediately slamming on the brakes. Most the people I see on the road are texting and just all over the road. By the time they see the car in front of them they slam on the brakes hard causing the others behind to follow suit.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

My premium for comprehensive with 1k deductible through state farm is just over $300 for a six month period, or about $50 a month. I've never used any kind of tracker. Why would I?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

If this is able to knock of 30 dollars a month, how much are you paying a year? I looked at progressive a little over a year ago and they were almost double what I was paying at state farm. I just recently switch to Erie insurance because one of our customer we do service for told me check them out and they were cheaper yet. If a insurance company needs to give you a gadget to give you cheaper rates you probably should start shopping. If you have a good record you should be able to find cheaper rates. Don't believe in the loyalty crap either it has nothing to do with service or prices.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> My issue wasn't stopping distance but that person cutting you off then immediately slamming on the brakes. Most the people I see on the road are texting and just all over the road. By the time they see the car in front of them they slam on the brakes hard causing the others behind to follow suit.


This is my problem. I tried the Snapshot for a month got a WHOPPING 2% savings lol. Too many asshat drivers around my area that don't pay attention. I also drive alot so it's almost impossible for me to not have a hard break....always someone who causes me to have to lol.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a small commute like you. Had one on my old car so I knew how fussy they were on brakes so I really watched my braking.
I also drove the bike as much as possible and they ended up taking it back early because they had enough data. I maybe had it in 2-3 months.
Got the full 30% off. Pretty happy.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I highly suggest you avoid Progressive like the plague. State Farm is great, AARP/Hartford is also excellent. I was with the Federal government in Miami and the company holding my Car loan in Los Angeles said they would not accept any policy written by Progressive. Since they are a giant Insurance company I contacted their legal department who said there was nothing they would do for me. I had no idea what this Snapshot was, I do know Flo and I would never go with Flo


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I've never been in an accident so I've never actually had to use insurance in my 15 years of driving (I'm 31), therefore I don't know who's good and who's not as far as claims go, just who's rates are better than others.

I'm still a bit on the fence about snapshot, but I'm leaning toward trying it out. My current rates aren't bad though:

$275/6 mo. on the 2014 Cruze (full coverage)
$125/6 mo. on the 2003 Taurus winter beater (no collision/comp.)
$77 annual on Motorcycle (full coverage)

But I suppose any savings can't hurt


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

cruze2011white said:


> If this is able to knock of 30 dollars a month, how much are you paying a year? I looked at progressive a little over a year ago and they were almost double what I was paying at state farm. I just recently switch to Erie insurance because one of our customer we do service for told me check them out and they were cheaper yet. If a insurance company needs to give you a gadget to give you cheaper rates you probably should start shopping. If you have a good record you should be able to find cheaper rates. Don't believe in the loyalty crap either it has nothing to do with service or prices.


I'm actually surprised by this I had progressive for awhile and state farm was triple the rate I was paying for progressive. On topic tho I did try the snapshot and I received no discount and my premium went up the next billing cycle so I dropped them and went with nationwide and haven't looked back... Cheap rates by far from anyone and customer service has been very helpful.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> $275/6 mo. on the 2014 Cruze (full coverage)


Holy ****... that is expensive I'm 25 and pay like 185 a month with nationwide for full coverage with vanishing deduct and a ton of extras with a 750 deduct on both comp/collision

Unless I read that wrong and you only pay 275 for 6 months then nevermind lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Unless I read that wrong and you only pay 275 for 6 months then nevermind lol.


Lol you read it wrong. That's a great rate for full coverage.

Mine's ~$75/month ($250 deductible), which would make it $450 for 6 months. Tickets + DC Metro area don't help that rate. 

State Farm wanted $150 a month. Pfft.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I left state farm after 6 years due to them jacking my rates up almost $100 a month over a 8mo peeiod. No accident or claim or tickets *knock on wood*. They just started jacking them up and when I called and asked why they said inflation... went with liberty mutual and with going from 500 deductibles to 250 and the second highest policy they offered it's still only $127 per month for full coverage on my eco. Everyone was really nice and have been. Also have a local agent. Went to state farm to cancel and they didn't even ask why or if they could do anything to keep me, just prints a paper and said ok, sign here.... After 6 years and just a sign here??? Oh well. Went from $195/mo to $127/per mo and lower deductible.... sorry for the rant. They just suck lol. I'm 22 also...


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Does it have anything to do with how mnay miles you drive? i drive like 25 each way for work so 50 a day... i heard it best for people who dont drive alot of miles???? i told them i just use my car for transportation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> Does it have anything to do with how mnay miles you drive? i drive like 25 each way for work so 50 a day... i heard it best for people who dont drive alot of miles???? i told them i just use my car for transportation.


Yep. Ideally if you drive under 30 miles a day, you'll save more $ with their program.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> I left state farm after 6 years due to them jacking my rates up almost $100 a month over a 8mo peeiod. No accident or claim or tickets *knock on wood*. They just started jacking them up and when I called and asked why they said inflation... went with liberty mutual and with going from 500 deductibles to 250 and the second highest policy they offered it's still only $127 per month for full coverage on my eco. Everyone was really nice and have been. Also have a local agent. Went to state farm to cancel and they didn't even ask why or if they could do anything to keep me, just prints a paper and said ok, sign here.... After 6 years and just a sign here??? Oh well. Went from $195/mo to $127/per mo and lower deductible.... sorry for the rant. They just suck lol. I'm 22 also...


Interesting, I'm 21 and pay about 155 or so for full coverage on the ECO in my name but also have another vehicle on the policy that's 50/month. However if I only insure the cruze, it's like 250 and that's with progressive. Might have to check into Liberty Mutual.



Eddy Cruze said:


> I highly suggest you avoid Progressive like the plague. State Farm is great, AARP/Hartford is also excellent. I was with the Federal government in Miami and the company holding my Car loan in Los Angeles said they would not accept any policy written by Progressive. Since they are a giant Insurance company I contacted their legal department who said there was nothing they would do for me. I had no idea what this Snapshot was, I do know Flo and I would never go with Flo
> View attachment 125241


I know many bag on progressive but I was just in an accident that totaled out my 14 Cruze ECO after owning it for 112 days and they've been great. They gave me a completely fair and deserving amount of my vehicle, have taken care of everything. Their claims dept is awesome as well, called the other night because I was having a bit of an anxiety attack from everything related to the accident and someone just talked to me like a human, nothing about the accident. Just to help calm me down. 



GRIMland said:


> I've never been in an accident so I've never actually had to use insurance in my 15 years of driving (I'm 31), therefore I don't know who's good and who's not as far as claims go, just who's rates are better than others.
> 
> I'm still a bit on the fence about snapshot, but I'm leaning toward trying it out. My current rates aren't bad though:
> 
> ...





jblackburn said:


> Lol you read it wrong. That's a great rate for full coverage.
> 
> Mine's ~$75/month ($250 deductible), which would make it $450 for 6 months. Tickets + DC Metro area don't help that rate.
> 
> State Farm wanted $150 a month. Pfft.


Hey I pay 150/month for my cruze lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Hey I pay 150/month for my cruze lol


Exactly. I thought it was pretty low given those things. I recently had a minor accident from 2010 drop off the policy, which they were fantastic about dealing with. 

Granted my rates were much higher when I was younger (27 now).


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Individual rates depend highly on the location where the vehicle lives. A co-worker of mine moved from the city to a rural location and the premium on his Corvette dropped by 50% with the same company and coverage. Location, location, location, as well as your mileage, value of the car, deductable, etc. The only way to know if you are paying too much is to cross shop your insurance for your particular set of circumstances.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Exactly. I thought it was pretty low given those things. I recently had a minor accident from 2010 drop off the policy, which they were fantastic about dealing with.
> 
> Granted my rates were much higher when I was younger (27 now).


Yeah I mean 150/month at 21 years old in my name, isn't bad at all I suppose, especially for MI....we get effed on insurance. By 25 or older should be paying much less, in theory.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

spacemule said:


> My premium for comprehensive with 1k deductible through state farm is just over $300 for a six month period, or about $50 a month. I've never used any kind of tracker. Why would I?


Because a 1k deductible sucks at 300 a month


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tommyt37 said:


> Because a 1k deductible sucks at 300 a month


$300/6 months isn't bad.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Individual rates depend highly on the location where the vehicle lives. A co-worker of mine moved from the city to a rural location and the premium on his Corvette dropped by 50% with the same company and coverage. Location, location, location, as well as your mileage, value of the car, deductable, etc. The only way to know if you are paying too much is to cross shop your insurance for your particular set of circumstances.


You made me start to think, because I still had my progressive mailing address set as my parents house and just never bothered to change it over the years, so I checked if my current address (90 mi away in rural MN) changed that rate, and now I got a refund coming my way!

Cruze just went from $275 per 6 months to $255, - couldn't have been easier, but I just hadn't thought of that. Thank you Jim!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, you need a microprocessor to replace your brain?

Well does help in solving complex math problems.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Yeah I mean 150/month at 21 years old in my name, isn't bad at all I suppose, especially for MI....we get effed on insurance. By 25 or older should be paying much less, in theory.


That is not true anymore sadly, Insurance companies don't do driver discounts for males anymore until they are 30 from what I heard from my insurance company. I was all stoked for cheaper insurance and my rates went up when I turned 25 lol, Women it goes down at 25 tho apparently. I blame all these software nerds driving lambos when they are 22 =/


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> That is not true anymore sadly, Insurance companies don't do driver discounts for males anymore until they are 30 from what I heard from my insurance company. I was all stoked for cheaper insurance and my rates went up when I turned 25 lol, Women it goes down at 25 tho apparently. I blame all these software nerds driving lambos when they are 22 =/


Lol I'll put it in the Girlfriends name then. Honestly by then I probably won't be living in MI. Hopefully get away from this no-fault BS we have.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Lol I'll put it in the Girlfriends name then. Honestly by then I probably won't be living in MI. Hopefully get away from this no-fault BS we have.



lol, don't come to colorado then


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Interesting, I'm 21 and pay about 155 or so for full coverage on the ECO in my name but also have another vehicle on the policy that's 50/month. However if I only insure the cruze, it's like 250 and that's with progressive. Might have to check into Liberty Mutual.


Is the other vehicle liability only? Having a second car with liability only actually can drop your rates. What they do is select it as your primary which brings rates down as well as the multi car. I did the same thing tho. I had a 05 cobalt ss prior to the cruze and also picked up a 95 bonneville for about $500 for my gf at the time( now wife lol). Was paying about $160 for the two. Sold the Bonneville and it went to $240/mo. My buddy does the same thing too. He's has an evo8 full coverage and 98 civic liability and only pays about $160/mo. Idk how tho. He's got 3 total losses in his 5 years of driving lol


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> I've never been in an accident so I've never actually had to use insurance in my 15 years of driving (I'm 31), therefore I don't know who's good and who's not as far as claims go, just who's rates are better than others.
> 
> I'm still a bit on the fence about snapshot, but I'm leaning toward trying it out. My current rates aren't bad though:
> 
> ...


That is way too high...
I'm 24.
I pay $150/mo. for full coverage on the cruze, and liability on my red 99 civic coupe.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

josh2012eco said:


> That is way too high...
> I'm 24.
> I pay $150/mo. for full coverage on the cruze, and liability on my red 99 civic coupe.


Josh you read it wrong like I did lol, he is paying 275 for 6 months not a month


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Is the other vehicle liability only? Having a second car with liability only actually can drop your rates. What they do is select it as your primary which brings rates down as well as the multi car. I did the same thing tho. I had a 05 cobalt ss prior to the cruze and also picked up a 95 bonneville for about $500 for my gf at the time( now wife lol). Was paying about $160 for the two. Sold the Bonneville and it went to $240/mo. My buddy does the same thing too. He's has an evo8 full coverage and 98 civic liability and only pays about $160/mo. Idk how tho. He's got 3 total losses in his 5 years of driving lol


Wonder if that works with bikes on the policy as well lol, I have mine on there with liability only but it's like 100$ a year for the bike not sure if it will help the cruzes rate or not lol.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Is the other vehicle liability only? Having a second car with liability only actually can drop your rates. What they do is select it as your primary which brings rates down as well as the multi car. I did the same thing tho. I had a 05 cobalt ss prior to the cruze and also picked up a 95 bonneville for about $500 for my gf at the time( now wife lol). Was paying about $160 for the two. Sold the Bonneville and it went to $240/mo. My buddy does the same thing too. He's has an evo8 full coverage and 98 civic liability and only pays about $160/mo. Idk how tho. He's got 3 total losses in his 5 years of driving lol


Yes the other vehicle is liability only. I believe I have the Cruze as primary however.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Wonder if that works with bikes on the policy as well lol, I have mine on there with liability only but it's like 100$ a year for the bike not sure if it will help the cruzes rate or not lol.


I don't think it applies at least through Geico and Progressive, because for each they treated the motorcycle completely separately, with a separate policy number too.



josh2012eco said:


> That is way too high...
> I'm 24.
> I pay $150/mo. for full coverage on the cruze, and liability on my red 99 civic coupe.


I list the prices for 6 month durations, because that's how Progressive bills me, every six months, so currently I pay $42.50 a month on the Cruze


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> I don't think it applies at least through Geico and Progressive, because for each they treated the motorcycle completely separately, with a separate policy number too.
> 
> 
> 
> I list the prices for 6 month durations, because that's how Progressive bills me, every six months, so currently I pay $42.50 a month on the Cruze


I'm jealous at the price tag my premium is like 1100 per 6 months lol and all my issues have dropped off my insurance.

Yea I've had both progressive and geico for motorcycle insurance as well if I remember right geico uses a completly seperate insurance company for there motorcycle insurance and still calls it "theirs".

I've got nationwide for both our cars, motorcycle and condo.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> I don't think it applies at least through Geico and Progressive, because for each they treated the motorcycle completely separately, with a separate policy number too.


Correct. With progressive when I had my motorcycle policy active(I cancel it during the winter). I get a 5% discount on both policies, for having multiple policies with progressive.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you drive safely and receive a discount, cool. If you drive like an a** and don't get a discount, no big deal (not like you paid for the snapshot, right?). 

But, what happens if you drive like an a** and it's time to renew your policy? What happens if you end up in an accident? Can the data collected be used against you? I can't imagine that it wouldn't be used. 

Anyone know?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

titan2782 said:


> If you drive safely and receive a discount, cool. If you drive like an a** and don't get a discount, no big deal (not like you paid for the snapshot, right?).
> 
> But, what happens if you drive like an a** and it's time to renew your policy? What happens if you end up in an accident? Can the data collected be used against you? I can't imagine that it wouldn't be used.
> 
> Anyone know?


My rates went up after driving with it on a car that me and my ex shared, they said it was due to the "area" which was odd for it to go up 200$ more a month lol so I called bs but whatever. I'm not surprised she was a horrible driver lol


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> $300/6 months isn't bad.


Guess it has more to do with age and where you live i pay 325/6 and have 0 deductible


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> My rates went up after driving with it on a car that me and my ex shared, they said it was due to the "area" which was odd for it to go up 200$ more a month lol so I called bs but whatever. I'm not surprised she was a horrible driver lol


Mine went up due to my area. And I don't blame them. So actually today I am going to be leaving my car parked elsewhere...let's see if it goes down


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Individual rates depend highly on the location where the vehicle lives. A co-worker of mine moved from the city to a rural location and the premium on his Corvette dropped by 50% with the same company and coverage. Location, location, location, as well as your mileage, value of the car, deductable, etc. The only way to know if you are paying too much is to cross shop your insurance for your particular set of circumstances.


Biggest factor and we all know this Jim is age, then location. Also if you don't continuously maintain full coverage it factors into price as well. I thought my $94 a month was pricey but I carry a zero deductible with The Hartford. I went from $1250 to $2500 when I moved to Miami 16 years ago with Progressive. A couple years later State Farm wanted my business at $1500 a year. Also remember in many States your Credit factors into the premiums. In California Insurance companies can't check your Credit!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have Progressive and have for about 3 years now. By far the cheapest rates for me, only one that came close when I did online quotes the other night was Geico. Had American Family for years, got in a bad wreck that totaled my Speed 6 and they were FANTASTIC in handling the claim. When I got a new car though, I shopped rates and went with Progressive, have not looked back. I currently pay $60/month for $500 deductable with $100k/$300k limits. No to shabby I think.

Every other company is almost double (except Geico.) No idea why. I live out in the country, clean record, 29 years old, gret credit. I will say when I moved out of Milwaukee though, my rate did drop in half. Location is a HUGE factor.

Back to the topic at hand though. I have done the snapshot program twice. Once on my 98 Camry and once on my 13 Focus ST. Both yielded NO additional discount. My rates did not hike up afterwards though. In fact they have gone down every renewal except for this last one it did go up a few dollars.

Previously my issue was hard braking but my commute now is 88 miles a day to work and back so I have not bothered trying it again.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I have Progressive and have for about 3 years now. By far the cheapest rates for me, only one that came close when I did online quotes the other night was Geico. Had American Family for years, got in a bad wreck that totaled my Speed 6 and they were FANTASTIC in handling the claim. When I got a new car though, I shopped rates and went with Progressive, have not looked back. I currently pay $60/month for $500 deductable with $100k/$300k limits. No to shabby I think.
> 
> Every other company is almost double (except Geico.) No idea why. I live out in the country, clean record, 29 years old, gret credit. I will say when I moved out of Milwaukee though, my rate did drop in half. Location is a HUGE factor.
> 
> ...


Nice! I can't wait for insurance prices like that. However I would not recommend doing the program again since you drive so much. Might get a price increase because you're more of a "liability"


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Nice! I can't wait for insurance prices like that. However I would not recommend doing the program again since you drive so much. Might get a price increase because you're more of a "liability"


The snapshot program is a discount only program, meaning they will not raise your rates using data collected with the device. With that said given the mileage you drive chances are you won't get a discount either way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^what he said. They guarantee you your rate won't go up as a result of using the thing.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

In a perfect world I'm sure that is a true statement, not to get into the whole conspiracy theory or anything like that but If a person drives that poorly (Like my ex) I don't see how they couldn't use it which I think they do so that's just my 2 cents lol.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> In a perfect world I'm sure that is a true statement, not to get into the whole conspiracy theory or anything like that but If a person drives that poorly (Like my ex) I don't see how they couldn't use it which I think they do so that's just my 2 cents lol.


Haha well in reality they can't really determine how bad you are driving. The device doesn't have a GPS or record how fast you go or weather you are driving over the speed limit. It simply keeps track of drastic reduction of speed (hard braking), time of day and distance.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Don't know if it's new or not, but when I read the fine print the other day this is the quote from their site, Snapshot terms and conditions:

*"Some Snapshot devices contain GPS technology and record location information for research and development purposes only."*

Terms & Conditions for Snapshot | Progressive

I have also heard that there are I believe three states where your rates can actually go up. Alabama is one I remember. I think that's in the fine print too


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Snapshot could be used to deny an accident claim if the policyholder was breaking some traffic law at the time of the incident or using the car outside of the policy limits such as a business trip. Progressive probably spends more for commercials than paying claims. I would not allow this intrusion into my privacy. Consumer Reports rated 25 companies and Progressive was near the bottom with a score of 82. USAA was best at 93 and Farmers was worst at 80.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

GRIMland said:


> Don't know if it's new or not, but when I read the fine print the other day this is the quote from their site, Snapshot terms and conditions:
> 
> *"Some Snapshot devices contain GPS technology and record location information for research and development purposes only."*
> 
> ...


Well that is definitely new then. When I did it they specifically said it does not have GPS.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jalaner said:


> Snapshot could be used to deny an accident claim if the policyholder was breaking some traffic law at the time of the incident or using the car outside of the policy limits such as a business trip. Progressive probably spends more for commercials than paying claims. I would not allow this intrusion into my privacy. Consumer Reports rated 25 companies and Progressive was near the bottom with a score of 82. USAA was best at 93 and Farmers was worst at 80.


How would they know you were breaking some traffic laws?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Haha well in reality they can't really determine how bad you are driving. The device doesn't have a GPS or record how fast you go or weather you are driving over the speed limit. It simply keeps track of drastic reduction of speed (hard braking), time of day and distance.


Mine did record speed data. It didn't have a GPS.










There's a speed chart on the right.


----------

